# 18th season is upon us, Survivor: Tocantins Brazil



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Starts tonight 8PM on CBS

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/

Jeff Probst is saying this season is going to go down as one of our greatest seasons ever

-------
Sounds good


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

He says that at the beginning of every season.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> He says that at the beginning of every season.


+1


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

It's been on for 18 seasons?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> He says that at the beginning of every season.





fluffybear said:


> +1


:lol:That's what I thought:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

pablo said:


> It's been on for 18 seasons?


By their count, yes!

The show actually premiered in 2000 and if it were up to me would be in Season 8. However, they have decided to call each 13 week game, a Season If we stay with the logic, The Simpsons (and followed the 13 week rule) would be in Season 40.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I took from work to see it ! We love the show.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking forward to another season....or game. 

I'm not sure if "season" is the right word for it but I'm not sure what else they could call it. 

Either way, I can't wait to hear.....


Probst:"Do you want to know what your playing for?"
Players:"Yes"
*Probst shows them*
Probst:"Worth playing for?" 

Haha...One of these times I'd like to hear someone say..."Um, no. I'd actually like to win an HDTV with free sat service for life!" :lol:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

You have to love the predictable sayings by probost. It is a great show though. I can't believe Sandy didn't know what a pace was what a moron.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

thxultra said:


> You have to love the predictable sayings by probost.


I hate them all. Probst's inability to change anything he does is the most annoying part of the show. I still watch and like the show, but I just wish they'd either make him change his monotonous dialogue or replace him.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> You have to love the predictable sayings by probost. It is a great show though. I can't believe Sandy didn't know what a pace was what a moron.


+1


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm rooting for "no undie" girl.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

120 degree during the day. That is going to take its toll on the tribes. Love the HD. Don't have any favorites yet and I definitely have concern. If I had to pick on it would be coach at this time since I like people that feel strong members (both physical and mental) should move on and floaters should be axed. I like that philosophy but my guess it it will cost in 1 Mill in the long run. 

In first glance it seems that they have a decent amount of physically strong people. Definitely more than last season. 

Liked the first twist as it can really ad something to the game since the only people that know about it are the two that were taken to camp. As for granny.. Really wish she would have gone. She seems a bit unstable and just don't like here as a player but I am sure she is there to raise the drama factor.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

thxultra said:


> You have to love the predictable sayings by probost. It is a great show though. I can't believe Sandy didn't know what a pace was what a moron.


She doesn't even seem to have found the lone palm tree. Most of the time she was shown walking in every other direction. :nono2: Right now I think the blue team definitely has the edge.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'm rooting for "no undie" girl.


i was rooting for SWEET,SWEET, Carolina


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

CoriBright said:


> She doesn't even seem to have found the lone palm tree. Most of the time she was shown walking in every other direction. :nono2:


Remember they can edit the "dailies" to pretty much make it look any way they want. I'm sure the whole point was to play up the fact that she didn't know what a pace was, not that she didn't see/find the lone palm.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dave29 said:


> i was rooting for SWEET,SWEET, Carolina


+1


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Sandy maybe a wolf in sheeps clothing. I do wish the producers would apply the frosty circle (ala "no undies girl) to her underarms, though.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

The show was really good when they left the majority of "script" to the contestants and human nature. But each year they do more and more manipulation to insure the production content they want. The "first vote" was nothing but a blatant measure to ensure drama and tension between contestants from the get go. I also don't like the deliberate seeding that Probst does by asking all his pointed questions during the tribal councils, not to mention the "Mr. Superior A**-Hole" attitude he's gotten over the last several seasons. For me it's just become another badly over produced and manipulated "reality" show.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

elaclair said:


> Remember they can edit the "dailies" to pretty much make it look any way they want. *I'm sure the whole point was to play up the fact that she didn't know what a pace was*, not that she didn't see/find the lone palm.


I don't know, elaclair ... I got the distinct impression that she couldn't see that palm tree. The "pace" thing was funny in and of itself, but when you added the palm tree, she came across as a total airhead ... now that has *got* to be on purpose.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks to be a great season.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

elaclair said:


> I'm sure the whole point was to play up the fact that she didn't know what a pace was, not that she didn't see/find the lone palm.


She was digging under a bush.:eek2: She had no clue what a pace was or where the palm tree was.

+1 for no-undie girl, but I am constantly amazed at what some of these people wear. Do they not understand what they are getting in to?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> She was digging under a bush.:eek2: She had no clue what a pace was or where the palm tree was.
> 
> +1 for no-undie girl, but *I am constantly amazed at what some of these people wear*. Do they not understand what they are getting in to?


Or don't wear.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Are we sure she wasn't wearing underwear, or did she have a wedgie?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Are we sure she wasn't wearing underwear, or did she have a wedgie?


I guess we'll never know.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

They should release a "Survivor Uncut" after every season


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I hate them all. Probst's inability to change anything he does is the most annoying part of the show. I still watch and like the show, but I just wish they'd either make him change his monotonous dialogue or replace him.


If they changed him or the dialogue, it wouldn't be Survivor!

I love the stock dialogue, like "Once the votes are read, the decision is final. The person voted out will be asked to leave the Tribal Council area immediately. I'll read the votes."


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Sandy was lucky that Carolina basically dug her own grave with her big mouth and bossy personality. That's too bad, because she was quite "buff" to look at! ;-)

I don't see Sandy lasting too many more votes.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dave29 said:


> They should release a "Survivor Uncut" after every season


Uncut or uncensored?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Dr_J said:


> If they changed him or the dialogue, it wouldn't be Survivor!


Yes, it would. Probst is just a part of the set. The contestants (and challenges) are what make the show. The worst is "I'll go tally the votes". Why does he have to tally them again when he comes back? He should just come back and say who lost. It was the wrong thing to say in the first season, but now they won't change it, because it's part of his "schtick". After 18 "season", it's just a bit old.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> If they changed him or the dialogue, it wouldn't be Survivor!
> 
> I love the stock dialogue, like "Once the votes are read, the decision is final. The person voted out will be asked to leave the Tribal Council area immediately. I'll read the votes."


+1


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Are we sure she wasn't wearing underwear, or did she have a wedgie?


She had black underwear/bikini bottoms on.



BubblePuppy said:


> I guess we'll never know.




ME =  ; :O ([BLUSH])


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Tele-TV said:


> *She had black underwear/bikini bottoms on.*
> 
> 
> 
> ME =  ; :O ([BLUSH])


And you know this, how?
Then why the frosty censor circles for both back and front?
You looked! Didn't you?:lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Uncut or uncensored?


both


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Its hard to believe we now have 18 years of this mindless program that's a cross between Gilligan's Island and LOST.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dave29 said:


> both


Oh yea :joy:


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

BubblePuppy said:


> And you know this, how?
> Then why the frosty censor circles for both back and front?
> You looked! Didn't you?:lol:


[Shifty Eyes]; Yes.



dave29 said:


> They should release a "Survivor Uncut" after every season


I agree!

What do you guys think of model, Sydney?

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/bio/sydney_18/bio.php?season=18


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Its hard to believe we now have 18 years of this mindless program that's a cross between Gilligan's Island and LOST.


18 seasons...not 18 years.
I guess a season is 12 weeks more or less.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> 18 seasons...not 18 years.
> I guess a season is 12 weeks more or less.


Overflow is overflow...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> They should release a "Survivor Uncut" after every season





BubblePuppy said:


> Uncut or uncensored?


Yeah they could put it on the 101 Network


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Tele-TV said:


> What do you guys think of model, Sydney?
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/bio/sydney_18/bio.php?season=18


She can _Wheel'er_ way to me anytime. :blush:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDG said:


> She can _Wheel'er_ way to me anytime. :blush:


She's 24 years old. I feel like....well old.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tele-TV said:


> [What do you guys think of model, Sydney?
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/bio/sydney_18/bio.php?season=18


The first math or science test that comes along....shes toast.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> She's 24 years old. I feel like....well old.


Me, too. Ancient, actually. _{dirty old man smilie here}_


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

spartanstew said:



> Are we sure she wasn't wearing underwear, or did she have a wedgie?


If she did, it was on both sides if you know what I mean.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tele-TV said:


> She had black underwear/bikini bottoms on.


But is she a true blonde? :lol:



BubblePuppy said:


> And you know this, how?
> Then why the frosty censor circles for both back and front?


Then why was this blurred when one of the other girls was wearning nothing but underwear? Is there some rule that says partial undies need to be blurred, but full undies don't.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey good friend Herd! (I know I haven't been over at Sat Guys). Anyways.

Its during the Immunity challenge. When Sierra takes her first step (not the final step where her team gets up to the platform), up the stairs her dress lifts just a little bit high enough. The second step they blur it out.

I check on my 34" HD tube, but no Zoom feature available in that mode, I know oh jeez . Then checked on my OLED TV, even though the screen is smaller, you could clearly see her undies [because my OLED is brighter/sharper/clearer, resolution is "higher."]

Sometimes things go unmissed during the editing of the HD seasons. Like last year when 2 different people pointed out Michelle (first one voted off) landing strip during Tribal. Or Marcus private :eek2: during the running challenge.

I'm still embarrased.

[PS - Thanks for the Arrested Development DVD of the episode I missed. I never forgot.]


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDG said:


> Me, too. Ancient, actually. _{dirty old man smilie here}_


 :feelbette
Yesterday I was leaving the grocery checkout with two bags, one item in each, and I was asked if I needed help.!!!!!:nono2:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> But is she a true blonde? :lol:
> 
> Then why was this blurred when one of the other girls was wearning nothing but underwear? Is there some rule that says partial undies need to be blurred, but full undies don't.


Two words: camel toes


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

BubblePuppy said:


> :feelbette
> Yesterday I was leaving the grocery checkout with two bags, one item in each, and I was asked if I needed help.!!!!!:nono2:


 Was it a Safeway, BubblePuppy?

Side note: I always loved that "Feel Better" emoticon. It just makes me laugh/smile.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tele-TV said:


> Hey good friend Herd! (I know I haven't been over at Sat Guys). Anyways.
> 
> Its during the Immunity challenge. When Sierra takes her first step (not the final step where her team gets up to the platform), up the stairs her dress lifts just a little bit high enough. The second step they blur it out.
> 
> I check on my 34" HD tube, but no Zoom feature available in that mode, I know oh jeez . Then checked on my OLED TV, even though smaller screen, you could seer her undies.


Thats alot of work just to catch a peak at some undies:lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Tele-TV said:


> *Was it a Safeway, BubblePuppy?*
> 
> Side note: I always loved that "Feel Better" emoticon. It just makes me laugh/smile.


Yes, it was. I think it is their policy that if you have two or more bags the checker has to ask if you need help. Still, it does make one feel abit decrepit.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Thats alot of work just to catch a peak at some undies:lol:


I never understood the "visual censorship" difference between "undies" and the skimpy bikini.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Yes, it was. I think it is their policy that if you have two or more bags the checker has to ask if you need help. Still, it does make one feel abit decrepit.


What's really sad is when the person asking if they can help is considerably older then yourself.

Publix, A wonderful store has this same policy but unlike many stores which hires teens as checkers, Publix hired seniors.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> If she did, it was on both sides if you know what I mean.


I do


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tele-TV said:


> Like last year when 2 different people pointed out Michelle (first one voted off) landing strip during Tribal.


That I missed.  :lol:


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

THIS IS A FUN THREAD!

[I plan on watching my Amazing Race 14 later.

Original thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152343

First Episode thread (PROBABLY! SPOILERS):

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152487 ]


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

I wonder what "scandalaous" thing will be the topic of this week's episode of Survivor?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok guys... starting to wondering off family friendly here. Lets try and keep it a bit cleaner.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

^^ Okay Mr. Mod Ron Barry.  Will Do. Oh and my bad, Surivor is on Thursday, not Tomorrow (Wednesday).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing that will be interesting is how the heat will effect the players. 120 degrees during the day has to be brutal. Looking forward to the basketball type game this week. Really looks a bit brutal. Also during that game, you see granny pulling on someone top and hoping and hollering. Really wish they would have dumped her last week. 

I did find it funny how they though she did really good in the challenge. Of course.. She did not have to run through sand carrying the blanks... Granny is not stable... People are going to regret not dumping here.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I hate them all. Probst's inability to change anything he does is the most annoying part of the show. I still watch and like the show, but I just wish they'd either make him change his monotonous dialogue or replace him.


You must really hate:

"worth playing for?"

one hand raised "survivors ready", drops that hand and raises the other "GO" ...like they really even look at his hand 

questions like "how do you feel since you were the reason you lost the challenge for you tribe"; "do you feel safe tonight?"; "do you think there's a target on your back tonight?"

"this has to be the best cast we've ever assembled and you will see things you've never seen before"


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought I would bring this thread back to life. So what does everyone think about the last couple weeks. 
The Tyson blindside was awesome.
I used to want Coach voted off a long time ago, but now I enjoy hearing his over the top stories. I can't believe that he thinks people believe him. There is something wrong with this guy.
As of right now, I'm pulling for JT.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Coach is one weird puppy! That boy is one can shy of a six pack, for sure. He's good entertainment, but I don't give him the same chances of winning as I do JT. 

I'm really starting to like Sierra, but that girl's in more trouble than you can shake a stick at. That, plus the fact that according to my wife, I'm in the minority. :sure:

Sorta glad to see Tyson go, and the way he went. His head was getting pretty big.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I really have to wonder if there is a bunch of stuff that the editing has not shown us with Sierra. THey all seem to HATE her so much. Maybe she is not strong and in the super cool warrior alliance and she can whine, but I really do not see here as that bad. Part of it is the misconception on peoples part that this game is all about survival tactics and that somehow if you are not strong and able to fend off pygmies with nothing more than your will (yeah thats the ticket Coach) that you are not deserving. Sorry, but in a real survival condition, you do not have medical staff on call to monitor you or regular chances to win more food. This is a game about trying to outthink people more than the actual physical part.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Coach is just to full of himself. I hope that he is blindsided soon.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Lee L said:


> I really have to wonder if there is a bunch of stuff that the editing has not shown us with Sierra. THey all seem to HATE her so much.


There has to be. Even JT doesn't seem to like her which is surprising.

As for Brendon's II, when Steven got a new clue, it still was pointing to the original hiding place. Does anyone think the show put it back there or is his II just out of play now?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I have to say I find this season one of the top 4 worst seasons ever, maybe I’m Survivored out from all these seasons or maybe they just lost the touch on picking real entertaining players.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

waynebtx said:


> Coach is just to full of himself. I hope that he is blindsided soon.


Been hoping that for weeks. Maybe now that Tyson is gone, Coach will be next


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

No no! You HAVE to keep coach around. Think about it. You have coach and anyone else in the final two (or three), and you're in. Noone is going to give coach the million......


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Been hoping that for weeks. Maybe now that Tyson is gone, Coach will be next


Agreed. I can't stand to watch that guy anymore. I think they should have blindsided Coach instead of Tyson. Yes, Tyson is better at challenges and might get immunity, but TJ's no slouch and there's many challenges that anyone can win.

Get rid of coach, please.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The show has become all about the blindside and I have vented my frustration regarding the strong vs. weak people of the show. You need a miracle or two to win as being a strong person. Only reason a strong person one last season was because Sugar saved him.. 

I liked the fact Tyson was canned and personally I think the hypocrite called "Coach" days are numbered. I disagree with wanting Coach at the end. He has been active in the game so by that fact he is a threat and given the votes I have seen the last few seasons it can be anyone's game.. The ones I would want next to me right now Debbie or Sierra. Both have had minimal impact.

If I was playing the game.. I would be worried about JT and Stephen. Those two are very easily convinced and feel they are in control of the game.. JT will not make it to the end. To strong of a player and he is not doing anything to protect himself. Stephen will knife him when the time comes. 

As for the 2nd Idol, My guess is that it is out of the game. Since they are one tribe I figured they would stick with the one idol. Hmmm.. What happend to the fake idol? is that still in play? 

I have to agree.. Not big on the group.. The people keep getting weaker and weaker each season. I still would love to see one season where all the contestents where both physically and mentally strong rather than casting because they have unique careers etc. 

Bring the heat..


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I think we're seeing the rise of the weak. I would make a good season for me to see an underdog take it. If the remaining women (unfairly) represent that, then I'll take Sierra.

I have to agree with Ron that JT won't make it to the end. He and Steven can't go around pounding their chests and not expect to be targeted.

_"Dragon Slayer"_ needs a windmill to complete the persona. He's close to being next.

I'm not convinced Taj has a grasp on her own alliance, much less the game. To me she's careless.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Like I said earlier, I wanted Coach gone a long time ago, but now the stuff he is coming up with is way too funny to get rid of this guy. Seriously, he escaped from a group of natives in the Amazon that were getting ready to kill him. Makes for a good laugh if you ask me. I hope Coach makes it to the final and loses.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Like I said earlier, I wanted Coach gone a long time ago, but now the stuff he is coming up with is way too funny to get rid of this guy. Seriously, he escaped from a group of natives in the Amazon that were getting ready to kill him. Makes for a good laugh if you ask me. I hope Coach makes it to the final and loses.


... :hurah: Larusso in the morning ... Miyagi at night. :lol:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I think the hidden Imunity Idol is gone. In past seasons, they have replaced them after they were played in the game, but since it was not played, I doubt they put new ones there.

I also think it would be good strategy to keep Coach in the game, but we have seen teh jury do wacky things in the past, so you never know. Plus, if you are number 5 in Coach's pecking order, you probably have to do somethign, including getting him out, even if you think he is the best choice against you in final 2 as you definitely can't win the million from the Jury.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

SAVE SIERRA!

I can't believe Taj is still there, though I think I like her.

BOOT COACH! Any more of his fantasy stories and I'll be throwing things at the tv.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see Coach get his.He is so pompus.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, we lost Sierra last night ... bummer. :nono2:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think JT and Stephen are trying to keep their options open. I think in the end they will regret taken that approach. I personally think they should have went over Debbie and keep Sierra around. 

What I don't get is why Taj voted for Debbie. I felt Taj was tighter with those guys and don't understand that vote. 

I can see a Taj, Debbie, Erin alliance forming if goes away. Boy is that guy delusional.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> I think JT and Stephen are trying to keep their options open. I think in the end they will regret taken that approach. I personally think they should have went over Debbie and keep Sierra around.
> 
> What I don't get is why Taj voted for Debbie. I felt Taj was tighter with those guys and don't understand that vote.
> 
> I can see a Taj, Debbie, Erin alliance forming if goes away. Boy is that guy delusional.


Like I hinted before, Taj doesn't have a grasp on the game ... she's all over the place. The guys will soon regret getting rid of Sierra. They knew what thay had in her - even if they didn't recognize it up front. IMO trading her for Debra will come back to haunt them.

If by "_that guy_" you mean Coach ... yeah, he's way out there. :new_Eyecr


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Sierra arrives at Ponderosa ...

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/video/ponderosa.php


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh well ! I now say Coach will go all the way to the finals.He'll get carried there & the other person whoever it is will win the whole thing.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Oh well ! I now say Coach will go all the way to the finals.He'll get carried there & the other person whoever it is will win the whole thing.


That's one theory, Jimmy. Another one has him gone next week.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Oh well ! I now say Coach will go all the way to the finals.He'll get carried there & the other person whoever it is will win the whole thing.


unless he wins a couple more immunity challenges, I don't see Coach going more then another 2 weeks. If he does win, I would expect Debby to be voted out next week.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure whoever makes it to the finals will try to bring Coach along.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

dave29 said:


> I'm pretty sure whoever makes it to the finals will try to bring Coach along.


He can't get voted off fast enough for me.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it is time for Survivor to change it's format just a little. 

An idea Mrs. Fluffybear and I were discussing was rather then 2 tribes, there is a single tribe and teams are selected before each challenge. Teams would be essentially different in each challenge and alliances for a good part would be destroyed.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd like to see two, or more, tribes all living together from day one.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

HDG said:


> Like I hinted before, Taj doesn't have a grasp on the game ...


I thought that in the first few days when she revealed her husband was Eddie George. One season (3-Africa IIRC) they voted off a dentist early because they didn't think he needed the money.



pfp said:


> I'd like to see two, or more, tribes all living together from day one.


And add to that for each reward/immunity challenge they split them up into "tribes" on the spot. So for any week at TC, there could be a mixed up group that has no alliances. They should go to TC immediately after the IC.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I thought that in the first few days when she revealed her husband was Eddie George. One season (3-Africa IIRC) they voted off a dentist early because they didn't think he needed the money.


Yeah. She started out appearing strong and calculating ... boy, how the mighty fall.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Wasn't it Debra who told Jeff that the voting would yield a surprise? :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

HDG said:


> Wasn't it Debra who told Jeff that the voting would yield a surprise? :lol:


She sure did, and that was a pretty boring Tribal Council. Not a big blindside really, except maybe for Coach. As much as I hate to say it, I still think Coach will be in the finals.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Coach needs to go


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, That was funny last night when Coach was telling his "assistant coach" that the tribe nicknamed him the "Dragon Slayer". Didn't he coin that name for himself. LOL


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

pfp said:


> Coach needs to go


I agree and it was funny when Jeff poked fun at him at Tribal Council.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dave29 said:


> She sure did, and that was a pretty boring Tribal Council. Not a big blindside really, except maybe for Coach. As much as I hate to say it, I still think Coach will be in the finals.


Actually the right move was done last night. They needed to get debra out to avoid debra working with Erin and Taj to form a three way and take out Stephen or J.T.

The question.. Will J.T. and Stephen want to take Coach to the end. He is definitely a good choice in terms of taking it to the end given what is left, but he is also a large risk of possible winning or given how delusional he is he will convince himself that Erin and Taj are the Warriors.

My guess Coach wins immunity resulting in a conflict of the 4.

At the point I don't care who wins. The season seems really odd to me. Just does not feel that anyone is really playing the game. I mean JT and Stephen powerhouses.. Give me a break.

Not sure what Erin and Taj are thinking. They don't have a chance of winning with either Stephen or JT. Maybe they will form and allience with Coach?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone asking for his/her "assistant" for family day ain't right. No wonder he's dillusional ... I guess every Quixote needs his Sancho. 

I believe you're right, _Dave_ ... Dragon Slayer. !rolling


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Actually the right move was done last night. They needed to get debra out to avoid debra working with Erin and Taj to form a three way and take out Stephen or J.T.
> 
> The question.. Will J.T. and Stephen want to take Coach to the end.


But the longer Coach stays around, the better chance he has to win. I agree that Debbie was a player and could have tried to do an all-girls alliance, but I would have rather seen that that Coach at the end.

Would you take Coach? Nobody seems to like him, but he really hasn't blindsided anybody. So that could play a part in the jury's decision.

If I were JT or Stephen, I would want to take either Erin who is so far under the radar that she is being drug along the ground, or Taj. Taj is very likeable, but who is going to give the money to the wife of Eddie George?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Each episode Coach is on, is more and more unbearable.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Each episode Coach is on, is more and more unbearable.


Everyone loves to hate Coach:lol:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

:joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

So question is now.. Does Stephen turn on JT? I don't think Stephen can win next to JT and personally I don't think Taj and Erin have a chance next to either of them. Erin made one key move in the game that allowed Stephen and JT to take control. Since then she really has not done much. Taj as been a rider for a long time. 

Personally.. I have not seen many people really working at wining the game.. Been actually a pretty disappointing season. I am glad coach is gone. That guy really does need a reality check and my guess is even though this should be one he won't get it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Stephan & JT fudged up...I *would *want coach with me in the final 3 because no one will vote for him to win.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's what I said several episodes ago.They should have brought Coach to the finals.Then someone probably would have gotten a one sided win in the last vote.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> By their count, yes!
> 
> The show actually premiered in 2000 and if it were up to me would be in Season 8. However, they have decided to call each 13 week game, a Season If we stay with the logic, The Simpsons (and followed the 13 week rule) would be in Season 40.


Survivor has been on for nine years, two seasons per calendar year, always with a break between seasons. It's absolutely 18 seasons as they are each unique unto each other. They have their own cast, crew, location, reward, budget, etc. There are 15 episodes per season. Most shows on cable only have 10-12 episodes per season (Mad Men, Weeds, Big Love, Entourage, etc., etc.). The Simpsons have been on for 20 years with a more traditional 22 episode per season run.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Coach had turned into the new "Johnny Fairplay"

They should have kept him around for pure entertainment as well as vote strategy.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

ajc68 said:


> Survivor has been on for nine years, two seasons per calendar year, always with a break between seasons. It's absolutely 18 seasons as they are each unique unto each other. They have their own cast, crew, location, reward, budget, etc. There are 15 episodes per season. Most shows on cable only have 10-12 episodes per season (Mad Men, Weeds, Big Love, Entourage, etc., etc.). The Simpsons have been on for 20 years with a more traditional 22 episode per season run.


You won't mind if I disagree with you!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

fluffybear said:


> You won't mind if I disagree with you!


No more than you'll mind that I disagree with you.
18 seasons, no doubt.

BTW, I suspect the logistics of moving the Simpsons characters, props, crew, supports staff, etc. to new locations for shoots is quite a bit less than hopping around the globe for Survivor.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> No more than you'll mind that I disagree with you.
> 18 seasons, no doubt.
> 
> BTW, I suspect the logistics of moving the Simpsons characters, props, crew, supports staff, etc. to new locations for shoots is quite a bit less than hopping around the globe for Survivor.


actually I don't mind what you want to call it! For me a TV season will always start around Labor Day and end around Memorial Day . There may have been 18 different incarnations but as far as I am concerned, it's been on only 9 seasons.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> Coach had turned into the new "Johnny Fairplay"
> 
> They should have kept him around for pure entertainment as well as vote strategy.


I disagree with that, Coach is nothing like Johnny Fairplay. As far as I can remember, Coach has only lied 1 time. A few weeks back, I thought it would be a good idea to bring Coach to the finals. Now, I believe if Coach would have made it to the finals, he would have won. As annoying as he is, he played a very truthful game, except for some of his stories of course.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> actually I don't mind what you want to call it! For me a TV season will always start around Labor Day and end around Memorial Day . There may have been 18 different incarnations but as far as I am concerned, it's been on only 9 seasons.


And some people think the Principality of Sealand is a country unto itself 

Definitely 18 distinct seasons that could have just as easily been done over 18 years instead of 9.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> So question is now.. Does Stephen turn on JT? I don't think Stephen can win next to JT and personally I don't think Taj and Erin have a chance next to either of them. Erin made one key move in the game that allowed Stephen and JT to take control. Since then she really has not done much. Taj as been a rider for a long time.
> 
> Personally.. I have not seen many people really working at wining the game.. Been actually a pretty disappointing season. I am glad coach is gone. That guy really does need a reality check and my guess is even though this should be one he won't get it.


At this point, I think Stephen deserves to win .. he's had to twist and turn the most get to where he is. Either him or JT, though should try to boot the other going into the final 3 (or 2). JT did not really look happy when he realized that Stephen flopped right at the end ..


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

JT deserves his victory.
He kept his head in this game the whole way.
He never once received a vote against him, even in the final votes.
If that's not domination, I don't know what is!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> JT deserves his victory.
> He kept his head in this game the whole way.
> He never once received a vote against him, even in the final votes.
> If that's not domination, I don't know what is!


I have to agree!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, he deserved it.

I really didn't understand what his dilemna was going to the finals. I told my wife, "Stephen is the only option to take with him. Not only will he be keeping his word, but I can't see Stephen getting a single vote - who would vote for him?"

Erinn could have received a vote from Taj and it's possible that even though her old tribe didn't like her, a few might have voted for her for being the only one that made it.

I don't really think it would have mattered, but I just couldn't see any reason for anybody to vote for Stephen. 

Of course, Stephen being a whiny beotch at the final tribal council didn't help him much.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> _[...] _Of course, Stephen being a whiny beotch at the final tribal council didn't help him much.


Good outcome. Stephen blew it ... he looked pathetic at tribal. JT played him right.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

HDG said:


> Good outcome. Stephen blew it ... he looked pathetic at tribal. JT played him right.


Not sure if he could have won anyways but he definitely seemed to make the case for JT in tribal.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

pfp said:


> Not sure if he could have won anyways but he definitely seemed to make the case for JT in tribal.


+1


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Finally, a winner that I was rooting for.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

dave29 said:


> Finally, a winner that I was rooting for.


Honestly, I can't say that I was rooting for anyone to win this year. I was most definitely rooting for Coach to loose thought. Nobody really struck me as someone I really wanted to get $1M.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

pfp said:


> Honestly, I can't say that I was rooting for anyone to win this year. I was most definitely rooting for Coach to loose thought. Nobody really struck me as someone I really wanted to get $1M.


This wasn't one of the better seasons, that's for sure. It seems like that there is a bad season every 4 or 5 seasons, I look for next season to be pretty good with some added surprises.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm thinking there may be another all-stars coming up. Yau-man was gone from his position at UC Berkeley for a while at CBS' request.......


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

elaclair said:


> I'm thinking there may be another all-stars coming up. Yau-man was gone from his position at UC Berkeley for a while at CBS' request.......


WAY too soon


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

pfp said:


> WAY too soon


I'm thinking, maybe a celebrity Survivor. As you may have noticed, they did not show any of the castaways for the upcoming season like they usually do.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

When are they going to do a Survivor Alaska? I'm sick of all these tropical islands already.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dave29 said:


> I'm thinking, maybe a celebrity Survivor. As you may have noticed, they did not show any of the castaways for the upcoming season like they usually do.


From my memory.. They never show the castaways during the runion show. They just show the location. They might insert some stock footage of the area, but never do castaway introductions.

I sure hope they don't do a celebrity or another all-star show. Survivor is a contest best played only once by a group of people and should never be played by "C"/"D" celebrates. Heck I would not want it played by A/B celebrates either. I personally think the show is showing long on tooth and could use some tweaks, but all-star or celebrity are not two I want to see at all. I hated the All-Star survivor.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> From my memory.. They never show the castaways during the runion show. They just show the location. They might insert some stock footage of the area, but never do castaway introductions.
> 
> I sure hope they don't do a celebrity or another all-star show. Survivor is a contest best played only once by a group of people and should never be played by "C"/"D" celebrates. Heck I would not want it played by A/B celebrates either. I personally think the show is showing long on tooth and could use some tweaks, but all-star or celebrity are not two I want to see at all. I hated the All-Star survivor.


I don't see them ever doing a celebrity show. I just can not see a group of celebrities (even D-list) willing to tough it out for 39 days. ABC did a show a few years back, I'm a celebrity, get me the heck out of here (NBC will try there hand at it this summer) which was suppose to be a celebrity Survivor-style show where they had to tough it out :lol: (those who remember the show know why I am laughing) for something like 2 weeks. The whining and moaning about how hard it was started they very first night.

The only all-star edition I might go for would be one featuring only the past winners. Tougher challenges, harsher conditions, etc. and where they play for the title of Ultimate Survivor.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I've mentioned these thoughts in previous Survivor threads, but anyway:

I'd still like to see a military version. Marines vs Army/Navy/Air Force. Would be an interesting dynamic with 16 Type A personalites out there. 

A supersized Survivor would be pretty cool too. Instead of starting with 16 (2 tribes of 8), start with 28 (4 tribes of 7). The big twist is that tribes A & B have no idea about tribles C & D, until a mega merge. :eek2: The chaos and scrambling to ensue would be fun to watch.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RobertE said:


> I've mentioned these thoughts in previous Survivor threads, but anyway:
> 
> I'd still like to see a military version. Marines vs Army/Navy/Air Force. Would be an interesting dynamic with 16 Type A personalites out there.
> 
> A supersized Survivor would be pretty cool too. Instead of starting with 16 (2 tribes of 8), start with 28 (4 tribes of 7). The big twist is that tribes A & B have no idea about tribles C & D, until a mega merge. :eek2: The chaos and scrambling to ensue would be fun to watch.


Both of those sounds cool.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I would like to see the participants continue to live and participate for rewards as tribes but when it comes time to immunity challenges, the players are randomly assigned to teams. Go with something like the rock system (choose red rock, you play for team A, Blue rock, you are on team B, etc.) and in the event of odd number of players, throw in a gold rock and the person who gets the lucky rock sits out the challenge and is free from immunity. Losing team goes to tribal. 
Teams will likely be different every time (as they will be made up of players from both tribes) and alliances won't really have a chance to come in to play early on.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Another idea is to take Exile Island to the next level. The person sent to Exile has to compete in a challenge against the person voted off at the last tribal council for a right to stay int he game. If the person voted off wins, they take the person (sent to exile) place in the game.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

RobertE said:


> A supersized Survivor would be pretty cool too. Instead of starting with 16 (2 tribes of 8), start with 28 (4 tribes of 7). The big twist is that tribes A & B have no idea about tribles C & D, until a mega merge. :eek2: The chaos and scrambling to ensue would be fun to watch.


THis one would be cool!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I don't see them ever doing a celebrity show. I just can not see a group of celebrities (even D-list) willing to tough it out for 39 days.


Jonathan did it - twice. (For those who don't know, he has many movie/TV credits: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0672103/ )

Taj has now done it. In addition to being the wife of a multi-millionaire former NFL player, she was also a pop star: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWV

So there are probably enough "celebrities" willing to do it. Some would do it for the challenge, some for another 15 minutes of fame and some to try to restart their careers.

As to tweaking the format, I also would like to see them live as one big tribe, but mixed up for challenges. Although the idea of 4 tribes and 2 know nothing about the other 2 sounds very interesting.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to see "Survivor International". Only one contestant per country, all must speak english but live natively in another country. I would love to see Brits, Germans, Americans and Spaniards compete against each other.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

French guy - voted off first.

French girl - makes the merge if she's hot. :lol:


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

> French guy - voted off first.


French guy - surrenders prior to the first challenge

SF


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

SWORDFISH said:


> French guy - surrenders prior to the first challenge


:lol::lol:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Hot Internet Rumor (I read it on the web, so it has to be true!)
SURVIVOR 19 - SOUTH DETROIT

Detroit, the most dangerous city in america


----------

